
Build an Expert Network of Consultants - xiaolingxiao
https://you-topia.us
======
xiaolingxiao
Hey guys, long time lurker/recent participants here. I'm in YC school and just
released a social network where you can get paid (by the minute) for taking
consulting gigs, or even do paid DMs by the minute. There's also an option to
trade services if you'd rather not pay. It's only been out for less than a day
so would love some feedback!

